# Java löst Adobe Reader als häufigstes Angriffsziel ab



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2010)

Nach Beobachtungen des Microsoft Malware Protection Center (MMPC) hat die Zahl der Angriffsversuche auf Java-Lücken in den vergangenen Monaten dramatisch zugenommen. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

